# Killington......?



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone been up to Killington yet this season?

I wanna make the trip but I cannot determine if the conditions are worth it yet!!! Its a 5 hour drive and about $100....I dont know how much longer I can not board for, but I also dont wanna go if the conditions are miserable!!!

Have you been there yet? What are the conditions like? Is it worth it??!!!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

dont count on any boarding until the beginning of dec. 
right now its like in the 40s and 50s there.
Killington is a hectic place, over crowded and more of a skiiers paradise.
check out other resorts like okemo or mt snow, hopefully ill be able to board this weekend cuz the weather looks SOMEWHAT favorable


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am not sure, but it doesn't sound like it's going to be very good. From their website.



> *November 23, 2009*
> 
> Our snowmaking crew is excited to get back to work, and we're excited to get back to skiing and riding here at Killington. However, Mother Nature needs to deliver some cold temperatures so we can crank up the World's Most Extensive Snowmaking System.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a whole bowl of suck to me...


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Has anyone been up to Killington yet this season?
> 
> I wanna make the trip but I cannot determine if the conditions are worth it yet!!! Its a 5 hour drive and about $100....I dont know how much longer I can not board for, but I also dont wanna go if the conditions are miserable!!!
> 
> Have you been there yet? What are the conditions like? Is it worth it??!!!


i am at the point of pulling my hair out i wanna ride so bad, but i would def wait til after thanksgiving cuz it wont be any fun now. go to jay peak or something else killington is way over hyped


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

move out west, I'm riding powder.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i was there on november 7th, it was great

but would you really listen to that? i wouldnt

what we do is check the resorts website, the conditions namely, conditions tell you how many trails are open, then they tell you the temperature, snow depth and type, they have this whole system too that they make 'forecasts' with, it predicts what the conditions will be like, ya know ... future type stuff

this is how


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> What are the conditions like? Is it worth it??!!!


Killington - Conditions


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Method said:


> move out west, I'm riding powder.


i plan to once i graduate from college.


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

Killington is beat until at least this weekend but if they do reopen I seriously doubt they will have anything that is going to be worth riding. It's been too warm around here. fuck global warming :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I know how to check the reports on the conditions in Killington, I check them 6 times a day with hope that it will change and it will say its amazing head high powder. But its hard to go by the conditions on the Killington website just cause I feel like they will sugar coat the real conditions. For example, if its icey, they arent going to write on the report 'icy conditions today!'. And the report has been so so. Sometimes they say great top to bottom skiing but there are only 7 trails open? How would it be that 7 trails is 'great top to bottom sking?' 

So, I would like to get some first hand opinions from anyone who has actually been there. But my assumption is right...first week in December  But good news....the temperature is going to drop and it looks like snow is in the forecast for next week. About time...cause Im going crazy over here wanting to board. My boyfriend has 2 brand new boards he still hasn't had a chance to ride! Last season Killington opened on Novemeber 2nd with middle of the season type conditions...


Stupid global warming...Im going extra green starting today :thumbsup:


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

website shows open sunday.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

they just changed it to no, sucks


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You just have to pay attention to the weather. For example this week it warming up and then the temperatures will drop again Thursday night so you'll have a nice layer of ice. Then they'll cover that with whatever snowmaking they can crank out before the weekend. So this weekend you'll have packed powder in the AM which will quickly be ski'd off. Then later in the day as it warms up you'll have some heavy slop on top of ice.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

the more important question is, did thy build the trail connecting pico to killington this summer????

im an hour from them and its starting to snow. give them a week and call. i bet that its better by now.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

cifex, you do pico?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've always wanted to but never have due to uncooperative companions.

I don't think they built anything. It would say so on the website.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmm where to ride ice this weekend


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

iceface is in your backyard, right snoe? how convenient :laugh:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Heading over to Jay peak saturday.... 20" at top 10" at base and they say this rain shouldnt affect them much, plus there is snow forcasted for the backside of this storm


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

They are only opening The Jet and the TBar, fyi.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, so as of now killington supposedly has 13 trails open but the forcast is RAIN alllll day today at 47 deg but snow Sat and Sun. Decisions, Decisions, are you guys with it or no you going to wait till next week because because they are supposed to get snow tues wed thurs fri.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Also contemplating this. I really want to ride this weekend even though the conditions will be shit. Slush over ice is what I am expecting if I do go (assuming they, or anyone, are open)


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> iceface is in your backyard, right snoe? how convenient :laugh:


haha yup about 3 hrs, i wish it was closer, after this rain who knows


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to Windham to teach on "What's Next?".


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You must be so excited.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

A little nervous actually.... that trail is SOOOOOO STEEP! :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

well its not as awesome as hitting up a t-bar all day. that way you get to learn on the way down and on the way back up


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> well its not as awesome as hitting up a t-bar all day. that way you get to learn on the way down and on the way back up


I hate t-bars..i always fall like half way up!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cifex said:


> A little nervous actually.... that trail is SOOOOOO STEEP! :laugh:



i thought u were being serious lol. i looked at the trail map and its a green:dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I love TBars! I wish they had 1000 vertical ft tbars!



Mr. Polonia said:


> i thought u were being serious lol. i looked at the trail map and its a green:dunno:


Nothing at Windham is "SOOOO STEEP"... you ever been? I used to go there a lot.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

yup sure did. im actually gonna be there for new yrs. Ever since i discovered VT no mtn in PA or NJ or the catskills comes close.
BUt i really do enjoy windham more than hunter. that is where i first did a black diamond


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree. Windham has the advantage of not beyond completely wind swept like Hunter. I used to be there almost every weekend but last year I went exclusively to bigger mountains. This year I am planning to try the lesser known big mountains in VT / NH like Wildcat. I'm sick of crowds.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

the thing i like abt windham are the lifts. they arent super crowded and they are positioned in good areas where its a breeze to get on.
another good little hill thats not too bad is Catamount. its small but pretty fun.
i would explore dif mtns too but i just hate the driving


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

So anyone going to killington tomorrow?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

cubllsu8338 said:


> So anyone going to killington tomorrow?


Nope. I am at Bretton Woods.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> So anyone going to killington tomorrow?


next weekend hopefully! 
i have to head down to alpin haus and get some new softgoods and boots...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

we are taking a pass this weekend, although whiteface looked somewhat nice, nice being extremely relative


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

i freakin wish...


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Went to killington on saturday it was okay. extrememly crowded nice layer of ice under the hard pack on basically any trail that wasnt a circle. i had fun tho atleast i know magnatraction works seeing i got to ride my new board and heard ice but couldnt feel it.


----------

